# Paid Research for Diabetics in Leeds



## KirstyatLuto (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,

I'm writing from Leeds University Testing Organisation (in Leeds) where we improve information leaflets that come with diabetic medicines.

To do this we ask people with Diabetes to read a medicine leaflet, then use it to find answers to some questions.

They get paid ?20 and it takes up to 45 mins.

If you know of anyone that might want to take part, please ask them to contact us on 0113 384 5893 or recruitment@luto.co.uk. For more details go to luto.co.uk.

Many thanks,

Kirsty Dalby


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi kirsty. Welcome to the forum.

Have you sought approval from the forum admin for this at all ?

Rob


----------

